# Lame Foal; is it alright for being concerned?



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

I was visting my boyfriend's family down south this past week and at his grandma's place, the neighbour has 3 horses, one mare, one stallion (I think) and one colt. The stallion is really nice and apprently has been ridden before. The mare is shy but once sees you bring no harm, will come over to the fence line. The colt keeps his distance of course. 

Now, I find the grandma too bossy so I like to watch the horses graze and run around when I can. This is the first time I noticed that the little colt has a huge gash just under his hock on his right hind. The property has barb wire fencing but I never thought of it at the time. His leg was swollen but he can run and jump around still. He does have a limp to it when just walking about. Now, I took photos to see how it looked since he was the time time a good distance away. Once his mom came up to the fence, I was able to see that it's a good 4" wide gash, dried up with the flies buzzing around. Later, I put them on the computer and showed them to my boyfriend (who was concerened) and his grandma, who basically told me "so? I know." And nearly flipped out about me taking the photos. My boyfriend and I later went to the neighbours house to ask him about it but he was not there.

The next day, grandma asked me where my laptop was and I went to grab it for her to look at. Apprently, she told my boyfriend that I better have a good lawyer if I still have those photos. My family works for some great lawyers doing their cottages, so my boyfriend said of course I have good lawyers. When I came in, she asked me to remove them, so I respectfully removed the ones showing the leg upclose. She later talked nicely to me about horses and how the neihbours always sell's his foals when they are ready. It wasn't until later back at his mom's place that his mom's boyfriend told us that he was also there and the baby got caught in the barbwire and there was the Humane Society already involved.

Is it wrong for me being concered about this colt? I was basically told to stay out and get a good lawyer if I do anything. =/


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's perfectly fine for you to be concerned but it's not up to you to make trouble for the owner, since apparently the AC has already been notified and out to see the foal.

As long as the pictures you took are kept private and not used to spread slander around about the horse owner, I think you should be fine. Just don't be tempted to post the pictures anywhere public, or trash talk the owner.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone with a heart has the right to be concerned. It really doesnt sound like "grandma" cares that much. That baby can loose its life over something simple as that cut. Gaingreen can set in. Infection can spread. Poor baby. Its unfortunate that she got that upset about the pics but in a way I can understand. If the situation was already handled and someone tried to bring it up again, I guess I would get upset. Did she try and clean it out at all or get a vet out to see if it needed to be stiched? I hope so.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

It's ok to be concerned, but it isnt your business. And I think it was a little inappropriate to take photos like that. Now you can call the Humane Society and report them, but don't show them any photos.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

No offense, but "grandma" is an idiot. There is no law saying you can't take photos of whatever the heck you feel like. I can't go off and sue a woman having a picnic because she lifts her camera and snaps a photo of me riding. There are laws about PUBLISHING things like that without consent, but just having them is perfectly and 100% legal.

And the reason for that is how on EARTH is anyone going to find out you even HAVE those photos unless you're doing something you shouldn't with them? Heck, I'm fairly certain you could post them on a forum as long as no human is in them! We have laws about consent for PEOPLE, as far as I know, nothing like that even exists for animals. Someone correct me if I'm wrong?

What ticks me off more then an injured foal is someone being as stupid as "grandma". It's people like her we can do without in this world. 

Don't feel bad, and ignore her. You did the RIGHT thing. Now that you know the HS is involved, I think you can sit back, no need to beat a dead horse so to speak. But no, you absolutely, 100% cannot get in trouble for taking some photos and letting the owner know his horse is hurt. Obviously, don't ever push the fact if he responds with "I know, get lost" and just alert the authorities if that's the case, but MOST horse owners are grateful when someone lets them know a horse is in danger or injured.


----------

